# tests biochemical pregs



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

I have just had my second biochemical pregnancy both at 4 weeks.
The clinic says this happens but not that common so now I am concerned...are there any tests they can do to find out why this is happening & if so what could be the cause & treatment.
Many thanks xxxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Penny , think I may have answered you on another thread. Sorry about your chem pregs, its so cruel to have your hopes raised then dashed   . Big hugs to you   . PM me if you want. Bree x


----------

